# does this sound like an ESFJ?



## kmt (Apr 19, 2011)

This girl is popular. Former cheerleader.
Sweet, but can be sassy with an attitude. 
Not afraid to speak her mind and stand up for herself when neccessary. 
Very pretty. 
Flirty. 
Cusses. 
Smokes. 
Parties. 
Has a soft side.
Loves animals. 
Always says "love you" to friends. Sneaks out sometimes.
likes hip hop music.
People either love her or hate her. Dresses preppy. 
Loves the color pink. 
May come off as bitchy to some people.
Believes in God.
Believes everything happens for a reason.
Good sense of humor.

Any ideas? Help please. I will answer other questions if there are any.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

being "very pretty" doesn't have much to do with personality type...


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

kmt said:


> This girl is popular. Former cheerleader.
> Sweet, but can be sassy with an attitude.
> Not afraid to speak her mind and stand up for herself when neccessary.
> Very pretty.
> ...


Does she seem to draw energy from within or from the environment?

Is she concrete and fact-driven or abstract and idea-driven?

Does she base decisions in a rational, impersonal manner, or through an emotional, personal manner?

Does she value structure and plans or does she value spontaneity and autonomy?


----------



## Effay (May 6, 2011)

Well, from what you have described, I would say she is ENFX.

She definitely sounds Extroverted, as she is flirty and parties.

I would say she is Intuitive, because to me the statement "everything happens for a reason" is more like "everything happens for a reason yet to be found," which takes intuition.

Feeling, although it could be thinking, just because there isn't a ton of information about her thought process.

I can see a few things showing either judging or perceiving, so she may be a mix. It seems like she has some of the rigidity of a judging type, but also the relaxation of a perceiver.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

From this small amount of information, I see her as more of an ENFP or any EN type. Effay said, "It seems like she has some of the rigidity of a judging type, but also the relaxation of a perceiver." Perceivers can be pretty rigid, especially if they have Fi. They are just not rigid about rules; they are rigid when it comes to protecting themselves and standing up for their own values.

Is she okay with the fact that people either love her or hate her, or does she get upset when someone doesn't like her?


----------

